# Rev limiter on Merc 9.9 four stroke?



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

I’m a bit under propped when I’m solo and the revs easily hit 6,000. A few times on very long runs it cuts out momentarily. The red light comes on and within a second it’s running again at full song.

I didn’t think these little motors had rev limiters but lm not sure. Any of you guys know?


----------



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

No idea if they have a rev limiter or not but if you are hitting 6k you might want to get a prop with an inch more pitch. It should solve your problem and give you a little more speed. You must have a really light boat if you are hitting it with a 9.9


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

It's in the specs on the site. 
*

HP / kW*

9.9 / 7.3
*Engine type*

Inline 2
*Displacement (CID/CC)*

12.8 / 208
*Full throttle RPM*

5000-6000
*Fuel induction system*

2 valves per cylinder, single overhead cam (SOHC)
*Alternator amp / Watt*

6 amp / 76 watt
*Recommended fuel*

87 octane / up to 10% ethanol
*Recommended oil*

Mercury FourStroke Oil 10W-30
*Engine protection operator warning system*

Low oil pressure
Over-rev
*Starting*

Electric
Manual


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

T


Finsleft258 said:


> It's in the specs on the site.
> *
> 
> HP / kW*
> ...


thank you....new prop on order


----------

